
Apple wants to reinvent keyboards, making them even thinner - 3lit3H4ck3r
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/12/02/23/apple_wants_to_reinvent_keyboards_making_them_even_thinner.html
======
cpeterso
How does a keyboard (even one fashioned from "polished meteorite") with a mere
0.2mm travel distance _not_ compromise tactile feel?

